# Girl on Girl action



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Why are men turned on by girl on girl action, but women aren't turned on by men on men?

I asked Tim and he said it was because there's always the chance that he, as a man, could join in! (but I thought that was rather presumptious that they would want/need a man at all!)

So what is it?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I wrote a load of bullsh1t about sexuality and a woman's body is a temple type of crap... but actually I agree with Tim  8) and in my experience when your girlfriend gets in on with another woman, that's sexactly what happens next :roll:


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Women are truly wondrous creatures, who wear nice things. Men, on the other hand are uncouth and hairy, probably sweaty and have naff pants.
It's really that simple :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

A lot of women have a fantasy to enjoy two men together.

The attention that you get from two girls (or two men in your case) is very desirable and gives us men a "boner". :wink:

So Lisa...are you going to play Tim's game then? :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

vlastan said:


> A lot of women have a fantasy to enjoy two men together.
> 
> The attention that you get from two girls (or two men in your case) is very desirable and gives us men a "boner". :wink:
> 
> So Lisa...are you going to play Tim's game then? :wink:


Wondered how long it would take you to pop up Nick


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of women have a fantasy to enjoy two men together.
> ...


You and Paula know me too well these days. :wink:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Wondered how long it would take you to pop up Nick


He's certainly got his one handed typing off to a fine art...


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Erm.......... don't want to muddy the waters, but who is Tim, 'cos I'm a Tim as well and I was starting to get a bit of a twitch on  :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LakesTTer said:


> Erm.......... don't want to muddy the waters, but who is Tim, 'cos I'm a Tim as well and I was starting to get a bit of a twitch on  :lol: :lol:


If it was you we were talking, you would know by now. Tim is Lisa's partner. And he is very lucky. :wink:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Tim=jampoTT

and I think its all down to aesthetics - two women getting it on _much _more attractive than two men... imo :wink:

L


----------



## LakesTTer (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah I guessed as much, I think maybe it's time for bed and possibly a name change


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> > Wondered how long it would take you to pop up Nick
> 
> 
> He's certainly got his one handed typing off to a fine art...


 There's a name for men like him 

Sorry Nick :wink: :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > > Wondered how long it would take you to pop up Nick
> ...


It is called "multitasking". God gave us two hands, so I make sure I use them both at all times. :lol:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > > Wondered how long it would take you to pop up Nick
> ...


Too much _something_ on his hands :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

t7 said:


> Tim=jampoTT
> 
> and I think its all down to aesthetics - two women getting it on _much _more attractive than two men... imo :wink:
> 
> L


Lou Let me know when Mark is away :wink:

we don't want him spoiling our fun 

I think this thread may have to be moved to the flame room


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> t7 said:
> 
> 
> > Tim=jampoTT
> ...


Yes please...let me know too...so I come and have a look at you two. :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

t7 said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > coupe-sport said:
> ...


 That's another fine mess you've got me into


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > t7 said:
> ...


You had your chance Nick :wink: You were too busy or too scraed :wink: to meet up with me while you were in Newbury last week 

Or maybe you're just all talk


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Don't you worry. I will be back. Not next week of course. I am not done with you yet. :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

vlastan said:


> Don't you worry. I will be back. Not next week of course. I am not done with you yet. :twisted: :wink:


 :lol: Promises, promises


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > Don't you worry. I will be back. Not next week of course. I am not done with you yet. :twisted: :wink:
> ...


LOL :lol:  ...Terri...expect the unexpected from Vlastan! :wink: :-*


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Perhaps we can get all of the girls on the TT-F to do a vid for us to promote the TTOC!

We could call it...................TT's on TT's, any other suggestions?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> Perhaps we can get all of the girls on the TT-F to do a vid for us to promote the TTOC!
> 
> We could call it...................TT's on TT's, any other suggestions?


In your dreams!  :wink: :-*


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Perhaps we can get all of the girls on the TT-F to do a vid for us to promote the TTOC!
> 
> We could call it...................TT's on TT's, any other suggestions?


Can't believe we haven't had anymore suggestions for the title of this vid!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

This thread is crap without pictures!

 :lol: (Girl on Girl that is....!)


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps we can get all of the girls on the TT-F to do a vid for us to promote the TTOC!
> ...


How about...

The Redundant male.

Up close and topless

Two TT's in the hand is worth one in the bush.

Confessions of a female Gynaecologist.

Or

A female travel guide: Why go to Mars when you can have more fun in Venus.

That's the best I can do this time of a Monday morning, sober and off topic


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

MikeyB said:


> This thread is crap without pictures!


Try using your imagination 8) It's what women do 8) Brad


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Perhaps we can get all of the girls on the TT-F to do a vid for us to promote the TTOC!
> 
> We could call it...................TT's on TT's, any other suggestions?


As the booking agent for the TT Girls, I need a bit more information about this proposed video -

1. Clothing - winter woolies, scantily clad or nothing at all
2. Hair & make-up - are you providing this facility or do we bring our own?
3. Cars - assume you will provide nice clean shiny ones!
4. Location - 5* hotel in Barbados, Dubai or Hawaii including flights
5. Male models - we only work with Brad Pitt, Robbie Williams or Johnny Depp

I am sure we can come to some arrangement given our minimal requirements......


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

paulatt said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Perhaps we can get all of the girls on the TT-F to do a vid for us to promote the TTOC!
> ...


I'm ready  I've packed my toothbrush and plenty of protection (Factor 25 just in case it gets really hot :wink:  )

Where do we meet ?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Probably because Men are instrumental in the peddling and watching of pornography, so it's their fantasies that are fulfilled, and therefore become more 'usual'. Men like looking at women (on the whole) and get turned on more by visual stimuli than women do and so what could be more appealing than one woman naked? Two women naked. Or three. With vibrators.

It also seems that the male fantasy of two women (+ him) involves them playing with each other to some degree, whereas the female fantasy of two men revolves around them lavishing their attention solely on her.

Lastly, Tim, there's always an outside chance that you, as a man, could join in when two men are together too. :wink: :-*



Lisa. said:


> Why are men turned on by girl on girl action, but women aren't turned on by men on men?
> 
> I asked Tim and he said it was because there's always the chance that he, as a man, could join in! (but I thought that was rather presumptious that they would want/need a man at all!)
> 
> So what is it?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Maybe a new feature for absoluTTe 7 Kell [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 

GGTT (Girl on Girl on TT :wink: )


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I like the sound of that! I'm sure it would help sales too! :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Maybe a new feature for absoluTTe 7 Kell [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> GGTT (Girl on Girl on TT :wink: )


I have a glamourous piccie of NickyB on her TT bonnet  8) :-*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Maybe a new feature for absoluTTe 7 Kell [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> GGTT (Girl on Girl on TT :wink: )


How this a theme for next year's calendar?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

paulatt said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a new feature for absoluTTe 7 Kell [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Good idea, I'll put it forward to the TTOC committee!


----------



## woods (Sep 6, 2004)

Back to the Vid naming.....

How about..

TT's out for the Lads?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

paulatt said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe a new feature for absoluTTe 7 Kell [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Topless with a windscreen wiper just about covering an incy wincy bit up! :lol:   :twisted:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

So how many of you girls would be up for a calendar shoot for the club and the proceeds to a charity?

I think the boys would do the same, wouldn't we boys?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> I think the boys would do the same, wouldn't we boys?


One person who would be up for this would be Lord V. I can imagine him cavorting about actually ...LOL... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I for one would be game!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> So how many of you girls would be up for a calendar shoot for the club and the proceeds to a charity?


Would the TTOC be prepared to pay for an extreme makeover for me first?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

paulatt said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > So how many of you girls would be up for a calendar shoot for the club and the proceeds to a charity?
> ...


LOL... are you that hidious? :twisted:  :wink: :-*


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

We prefer raw natural girls, not plastic!

Oh my god, you are plastic!! :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Multi - you are a brave man! What the hell though eh? I'm in as long as its at least half girls though.

Not sure anyone would want to look though - maybe I best get down the gym! ! ! !


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> Multi - you are a brave man! What the hell though eh? I'm in as long as its at least half girls though.
> 
> Not sure anyone would want to look though - maybe I best get down the gym! ! ! !


Nah, I'm sure that the ladies would love to look at real men! With real love handles and all!!

Come on anymore?


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Wet 'Nice TTs' t-shirt competition? Or is that tacky? :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Wet 'Nice TTs' t-shirt competition? Or is that tacky? :roll:


Wet T-shirt tacky, no way, bring it on!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

OK, if you want wet T shirts from the girlies then. can we have a wet trunks competition for you lads please? :lol:  8) :-*


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> OK, if you want wet T shirts from the girlies then. can we have a wet trunks competition for you lads please? :lol:  8) :-*


Anything you want!!

Come on lads and lasses, joking aside we could do this for a charity and promote the TTOC in the process.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I guess the weather would have to be hot, oh yeah and no cold water thrown at the girls either for obvious reasons   !!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

We need a bit of nipple action, adds to the photoshoot.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Well I guess the weather would have to be hot, oh yeah and no cold water thrown at the girls either for obvious reasons   !!


Likewise for the boys, again for obvious reasons :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Likewise for the boys, again for obvious reasons :wink:


HAHAHAHAHA! Got to agree with that one. . . . . .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> We need a bit of nipple action, adds to the photoshoot.


*laughs* :lol: :wink: . Better start planning a venue, date and let the fun begin then  :wink: :-*


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

We need a few more takers yet, before I organise anything.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I'll get me nipples out, bit hairy though :roll: so be warned


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Looks like this might be a 'bloke' thing looking at the amount of men here against us girlies!       :-* . So not Miss Wet T shirt ... but Mr Wet Trunks or PANTS :lol:   :wink:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Or a lot of spectators for you Abi


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Or a lot of spectators for you Abi


 OFF SOD HAIRY Nipple Man :-*  :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

This has strayed somewhat off the original topic hasn't it. More men volunteering than ladies and the original thread entitled "girl on girl" too!

Abi remains vocal but the others (Terri, Paula and Lisa, who started this all off) seem to have gone rather quiet?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh what a thread!

Just when we thought it was safe to go back to the forum then this!

Anyway to get back on topic my wife made me rotflmao when I asked her the question...



Lisa. said:


> Why are men turned on by girl on girl action, but women aren't turned on by men on men?
> 
> So what is it?


Quite simply, she replied, because it involves poo.

It's an opinion, yes, and it made me laugh.

:roll:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

stgeorgex997 said:


> I'll get me nipples out, bit hairy though :roll: so be warned


 8) Fancy a pluck :wink:  :-*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Gizmo750 said:


> This has strayed somewhat off the original topic hasn't it. More men volunteering than ladies and the original thread entitled "girl on girl" too!
> 
> Abi remains vocal but the others (Terri, Paula and Lisa, who started this all off) seem to have gone rather quiet?


Some of us have to work for a living so can't spend all day on the forum!! 

Anyway, maybe it should be a couples photo shoot. After all there are quite a few TT couples on here!! :wink:

I'm sure some of us girls could become a couple for the purpose of the photo shoot and would then satisfy all the male fantasies!! 
But please, no kissing on lips though!! :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

paulatt said:


> But please, no kissing on lips though!! :wink:


You don't normally stop me Paula :wink:  :-*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > But please, no kissing on lips though!! :wink:
> ...


Because you are obviously enjoying yourself with your 'friend' and I like to watch!!


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

paulatt said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > paulatt said:
> ...


You can always join in :wink: the more TT's the merrier


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > Terri_TT said:
> ...


No thank you, I will find my own friend as I dont like sharing..... :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

paulatt said:


> I'm sure some of us girls could become a couple for the purpose of the photo shoot and would then satisfy all the male fantasies!!
> But please, no kissing on lips though!! :wink:


Couple you say, but no 'threesome' girlie shots then all snogging on the lips :lol:  :-*


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I also just asked my hubby what he thought about 'girl on girl' etc and he said 'you get to view two for the price one and more to share his load with' :lol: 8). Top stud or what ...LOL... :lol:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> stgeorgex997 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll get me nipples out, bit hairy though :roll: so be warned
> ...


OOoo matron, go on then but be gentle


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Will there be a DVD?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Will there be a DVD?


Option 1:

Sounds like there might be an STD.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Will there be a DVD?


Option two:

There could be some DVDA.


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > stgeorgex997 said:
> ...


 I promise to be very gentle with you :wink: :-* Quick tell me where you are before you change your mind


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be a DVD?
> ...


Trust you to lower the tone... :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Will there be a DVD?


Yes of course  Â£1.00 or 0.69p if you're a TTOC member  Just PM me your address and I'll deliver it by hand


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Terri_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Will there be a DVD?
> ...


Only the one hand? :-*


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


No :wink: that's only the start


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Been said before but at this point I feel it's worth repeating. . . . .

This thread is worthless without pictures :twisted:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> Been said before but at this point I feel it's worth repeating. . . . .
> 
> This thread is worthless without pictures :twisted:


and this has been said before :roll: PM your address and I'll deliver them by hand


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> Been said before but at this point I feel it's worth repeating. . . . .
> 
> This thread is worthless without pictures :twisted:


Just picture in your head .... Hilda Ogden with Britney Spears for some girl on girl snogging :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-* :-*


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Been said before but at this point I feel it's worth repeating. . . . .
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmmm . . . . . .

Hilda Ogden :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


With rollers and scarf of course along with a ciggie hanging out at the side of her mouth :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> Oh what a thread!
> 
> Just when we thought it was safe to go back to the forum then this!
> 
> ...


Tell her that she is terribly wrong. Anal sex doesn't involve poo and people that practise it don't see poo at all. Hmmm, I guess she needs some sexual education from "the master" 

Anyway, this is a highly sexually thread and the moderators don't mind. So I guess I can join in too now. :twisted: Will Mayur come again and suggest punishement for me? This time he may suggest the electric chair :lol:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

And there I was thinking you wouldn't reply since you are abroad!! 
Nothing seems to stop you Nick!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

vlastan said:


> Anyway, this is a highly sexually thread and the moderators don't mind. So I guess I can join in too now. :twisted: :lol:


I expect Vlastan has some photos or a dvd on this subject!!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I think the calendar / DVD is a great idea. Might even get behind the wheel of a TT again if it's 'inspiring' enough. :wink:


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Beware "Pirrelli Callendar"!!!! 
Here comes the An(u)al Vlastan/TT Calendar!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

r1 said:


> I think the calendar / DVD is a great idea. Might even get behind the wheel of a TT again if it's 'inspiring' enough. :wink:


Never mind the wheel. Just stand nekkid behind the wing mirror that should be right height to cover up the little important part for the photo shoot for the calender  :wink:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

You'd need a wing mirror off a transit....

:roll: :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

r1 said:


> You'd need a wing mirror off a transit....
> 
> :roll: :roll:


Hehe ooopps sorry  :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Yip - this would cover it.












r1 said:


> You'd need a wing mirror off a transit....
> 
> :roll: :roll:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the calendar / DVD is a great idea. Might even get behind the wheel of a TT again if it's 'inspiring' enough. :wink:
> ...


And heated, like you thinking


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

HAHAHAHA! All talk!

So, Lee, are you gonna organise this calendar / orgy of flesh or what? And what's more, anyone wanna take bets on who turns up if it does go that far?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> HAHAHAHA! All talk!
> 
> So, Lee, are you gonna organise this calendar / orgy of flesh or what? And what's more, anyone wanna take bets on who turns up if it does go that far?


I am certainly not all talk, I am up for anything!

But as you said I think when it comes to the crunch, it will probably be only me turning up.

So I need a list of people that are willing to partake, then we can build on it from there and nominate a charity.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, count me in then chap - assuming that we get a fair allocation of females too eh :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> Well, count me in then chap - assuming that we get a fair allocation of females too eh :roll:


Anymore, where are you girls now, surely not all talk and no action?!?!?!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I'm still here - just lulling  :wink: :-*


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I am currently in discussions with my agent.  
Will have a decision for you tomorrow.....


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, count me in then chap - assuming that we get a fair allocation of females too eh :roll:
> ...


Oh go on then :roll: but I want the star roll


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

OK so far we have.............

Multiprocess
Gizmo
Terri_TT

Anymore?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> OK so far we have.............
> 
> Multiprocess
> Gizmo
> ...


  I said star roll :roll: That means top billing :wink:

So that should read

Terri_TT
Multiprocess
Gizmo

Anymore? :wink:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Seems fair - now what about the rest of you? ? ?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> Seems fair


Thank you :-* After all it's only right that the [smiley=gorgeous.gif] one is on the top 

and btw Gizmo if you still can't cope with bright lights :wink: I've got a blindfold for you 8)  :-*


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

12


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Depends on location for me? And there defo needs to be more women, but count me in :wink:


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

"You're getting in to some wapred sh1t now" said the wife... :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Terri_TT said:


> Gizmo750 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems fair
> ...


Girls on top and blindfolds in the same sentence - SPLENDID 

I think you need more female support here though Terri, unless you wanna be the only [smiley=gorgeous.gif] participating?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Depends on location for me? And there defo needs to be more women, but count me in :wink:


Cool................ where are the girls, oh as usual all talk and no action!! :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

stgeorgex997 said:


> "You're getting in to some wapred sh1t now" said the wife... :lol:


I like her style .

Tell her she can come along also and join in with her wet T shirt  :wink: :-*


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> stgeorgex997 said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on location for me? And there defo needs to be more women, but count me in :wink:
> ...


So where r u all?


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> So where r u all?


....and where is Vlastan????


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

I'm here!!
So what exactly are we volunteering for?
And what's in it for us girls?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Gizmo750 said:
> ...


Don't worry about me sweetheart :-* I'll try and cope :roll:  I guess it's just as well I have lots of stamina :wink: :-*


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

STREWTH!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gizmo750 said:


> STREWTH!


Get a grip  ...not literally  :-*


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Well what happened?!?!?!

Guys and Gals where did you go to??

All talk and not a lot of action, it seems?!?!?!

Are we going to do this for charity or not?!?! :?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Multiprocess said:


> Well what happened?!?!?!


Nothing :roll: I've been waiting on the bonnet for you to bring your camera :wink: and if only you had you'd be able to see how cold I've been


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Well what happened?!?!?!
> ...


Why didn't you tell me so I can come and warm you up? :wink: :twisted:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Still awaiting details :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> Terri_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Multiprocess said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> Still awaiting details :?


PM me :wink: I'll give you a few details


----------

